# Shiawassee Federal Marsh



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Anyone know when the bidding day is for trapping rights to the marsh? Is there a minimum bid? Are there still 2 sections?


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Roger,

Think there are only 2 sections. One covers the marshes, and the other the dikes and ditches. Atleast that's the way it was when I last checked into it. Don't think there is a minimum bid that I'm aware of. Bids might have to be in here shortly. Seems August or September is ringing a bell for some reason.

Joe


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

I believe that the bid date is always sometime in Oct. Was just wondering what date?? Why don't you bid on it Joe? I hear there's a bunch of rats in there this year. I believe the "open house" to inspect the marsh is in Sept. They let you drive along the roads on the dikes and take a look. I went on the inspection a few years back. Was a good time, saw alot of waterfowl. If I lived down that way, I know that I would definitely put a bid in. Great opportunity to have an exceptional place to trap and have it all to yourself. You get to have one partner, so you can split the $$$ on the bid.


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Thought about it Roger. Was kind of put off on the idea the first time I checked into it. They said they could stop your access at any time. Didn't want you to trap certain species, etc.... I may look into it again in the future.

Joe


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Of course, the major focus on the marsh is rats. Never heard of anyone being "cut off". I know that they encourage trappers to take ****, for the obvious reason of waterfowl predation. Did hear that they discouraged the taking of foxes, not sure why. Anyone else with any info on the bidding this season? Is anyone on the forum planning on bidding. I would be very interested in buying the rats, and will be running a regularly scheduled route in the Saginaw, St. Charles area this season. Anyone interested can pm me.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

So there's your "bid" joe,you trap **** in exchange for the other trapping rights  Sounds fair to me


----------



## chucky22250 (Feb 2, 2008)

ed why don't you jump in and try it,it's not that far of a drive to get there? them are some nice rats in there...


----------



## Spartaned (Jan 24, 2006)

The Shiawassee NWR is taking sealed bids now. They are due in the refuge office by 1 pm, 10/17/09. There is a $200 minimum.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

hhmm seems pretty high with fur prices where there at.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

thats not that bad. you will only need a 100 prime **** to cover the minumum bid.:lol:


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

chucky22250 said:


> ed why don't you jump in and try it,it's not that far of a drive to get there? them are some nice rats in there...


Well,not saying i'd never do it,but paying them to trap,which (to me anyways)is doing THEM a favor,kind of bugs me.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

$200 bucks is pretty cheap for the exclusive right to trap an average of 2000 rats. About a dime a piece. The price will be at least $400, at a minimum, per unit. Could go as high as a grand or more, as has been seen in the past. Still not bad. Figure your rats at a $4.00 ave., even a thou is only .50 ea.. Plus beaver, ****, etc.. A great opportunity to have the world all to yourself. I think it's a steal. If I lived close by, I'd be bidding on both units and make a killing.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Forgot to mention, Wild Bill if you're willing to take $2.00 ea. for your prime ****, I will be happy to buy all. And PLEASE catch a bunch of them.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

well maybe not that cheap roger. ill make ya a deal though. all my squirrels for buck each. last well under last years average.


----------



## lonegunman (Dec 13, 2002)

Hey Rodger ,Are you buying for Groenwald again this year?


----------



## Gary A. Schinske (Jul 10, 2006)

Roger:
Are you buying for Willard or is Willard buying for Grony. At my age confusion is most of the day.


----------



## chucky22250 (Feb 2, 2008)

willard that is a good 1 are you buying for groney again...:lol:


----------



## lonegunman (Dec 13, 2002)

Hey Roger,I'm not Willard but know who he is.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm sure you do. See your post on the MTA forum, always has to do with how many lots are on a particular sale. Why not "come out of the closet" and let us know just who you are. I'm one of the biggest Groney and NAFA bashers on the internet, and you ask me if I'm buying for Groney again. Lets get real . Willard and I are enemies and you, he, and everyone else knows it. I'll be honest.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

By the way, last year when Willard was paying 2-3 for rats, I was the guy paying as high as $6 at the MTA Fur Sales. I left the Houghton Lake Sale and bought 90% of the rats at a 5.45 ave.. I also bought the overwhelming majority of ALL the rats offered at all 6 of the state sales. Nuff said. I buy for myself, period. You got something to say, give me a call, or better yet, stop by at one of my fur pickups down that way, and we can TALK!


----------



## chucky22250 (Feb 2, 2008)

*kind of looks like lonegunman is a bit afraid to say who they really are? :gaga: *
*[/COLOR]* 
* roger thats alright mason thought i was buying for willard a few yrs back after i made a trip in to kevin haupts but that never happened and never will,i use my own money and always will...*


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

List will be out in a few weeks. Stops south of U.S. 10 will probably begin last week of Nov.. With opener Nov.10, if I give the boys a couple weeks of catch, Nov..25- Thanksgiving area, for 1st stop. Then again, a few weeks later for Xmas $$$., etc. And a "cleanup" stop sometime in Jan.. Will be running some ads in the local weeklies, and post here , as well as on my weekly blog, SAT. NIGHT at THE FUR HOUSE on the MTA website, forums, trapper talk. pm or phone me at the fur house. Consolidated Fur Kalkaska, Roger aka [email protected]


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Bids were opened earlier this afternoon, on trapping rights to the two parcels. Winning bid was $750, runner up bid was 650, losing bidder at 605. I'm half happy with the results.


----------

